# Fog Juice question



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought some juice last year at the last minute at Party City. When I got it out this year it was slushy. It had a film in it. What is the film from? Can I strain this out and still use it? The gallon is just about full still, hate to throw it away, but I dont want any problems either. My fogger still had some fluid in it. I had better drain that out too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't re-use it, but that may just be me.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm with BioHazardCustoms on that point.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Agree. If there is a film in it then the solution has started to separate. Your fog output will be low... you might clog your fogger... or worse... you might damage the pump since there will be less lubrication in the mix.

Although I would think that 1-year-old fog juice should still be good, the stuff at Party City is some of the cheapest fog juice available... and it may have been a year or 2 old *before* you bought it.

Also, you should be careful with storing your fog juice. I had been storing mine in the garage until I found some film and clumps in mine. Now it gets stored down in the basement.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Since we were snowed out last year, I still have last year's fog juice too. I haven't checked to see if it's clumpy. I don't quite understand how clumping would occur. I'm glad to have the heads-up on that, before I blindly started pouring last year's juice into the fogger. (That won't be an issue if we're stormed out AGAIN this year.)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh boy...I'd be concerned about using that sludgy fog juice. I've never seen it do that with age. Especially if it was closed tightly. If the cap was loose then it can absorb moisture and may cause that effect. Don't use it and discard appropriately.


----------

